# Oregon Legislature Planning Ban on Aftermarket Tires and Other Parts



## CrazyMonkey (Sep 5, 2008)

Hi all. I just received this in an e-mail from the SEMA Action Network. Call and/or e-mail your representatives.

Link:
SEMA Legislative Alert: Oregon Introduces Bill to Prohibit Sale of Aftermarket Parts


Copy/paste text:

Oregon Introduces Bill to Prohibit Sale of Aftermarket Parts 

At the request of Governor Theodore Kulongoski, the Oregon Speaker of the House has introduced legislation (H.B. 2186) to prohibit the sale and distribution of aftermarket motor vehicle parts if alternatives are available that “decrease greenhouse gas emissions from motor vehicles.” The bill is primarily focused on aftermarket tires and would authorize the Environmental Quality Commission to implement enforcement regulations, likely based on a rolling resistance calculation. 

We Urge You to Contact Oregon Speaker of the House Dave Hunt and Members of the Environment and Water Committee (Contact Information Below) Immediately to Request Their Opposition to H.B. 2186


H.B. 2186 would regulate vehicle fuel economy, an authority reserved to the federal government.

H.B. 2186 could ban tires that may have improved performance, handling or appearance features, based solely on a rolling resistance rating. In addition, this program could easily distract consumers from focusing on more important safety issues such as tire inflation and overloading of vehicles.

H.B. 2186 would force consumers to purchase only original equipment manufacturer (OEM) tires because the program essentially exempts OEM-selected tires and unfairly implies that they are superior to aftermarket products.

H.B. 2186 could prohibit aftermarket parts designed to either personalize or optimize specific vehicle performance attributes including handling, towing, suspension, fuel economy, etc.

H.B. 2186 provides broad authority to government regulators and could limit a range of aftermarket parts currently available to consumers based on the subjective determination of government regulators.
DON’T DELAY! Please contact Oregon Speaker Dave Hunt and the House Environment and Water Committee immediately to urge his opposition to H.B. 2186. 


Oregon House Speaker Dave Hunt
Phone: 503/986-1440
Email: [email protected]

Oregon House Environment and Water Committee

Representative Ben Cannon – Chair
Phone: 503/986-1446
Email: [email protected]

Representative Jules Bailey
Phone: 503/986-1442
Email: [email protected]

Representative Phil Barnhart
Phone: 503/986-1411
Email: [email protected]

Representative Cliff Bentz
Phone: 503/986-1460
Email: [email protected]

Representative Deborah Boone
Phone: 503/986-1432
Email: [email protected]

Representative Vic Gilliam
Phone: 503/986-1418
Email: [email protected]

Representative Bob Jenson
Phone: 503/986-1458
Email: rep.b[email protected]

Representative Jefferson Smith
Phone: 503/986-1447
Email: [email protected]


----------

